# Would anyone be interested ....................



## Maywalk (Jun 5, 2014)

in reading some tales from many years ago? 
I ask this because when I got to the age of 73 my son said to me that if he taught me how to use a computer would I write down any true tales of my life to pass through the family. Tales of eerie happenings as well as comical ones. 
I took him up on the offer and that is how my W.W.2 website started, but apart from that I have had many things happen during my life that I have written about.
I will understand if no one wants to read them because I am much older than a good many members.


----------



## Ina (Jun 5, 2014)

Maywalk, Do you have a book, or website? I would like to take gander.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Jun 5, 2014)

if you run your own WW2 website that contains your personal stories, I see nothing wrong with you providing us with a link to your site. I think many will take a look. Some will decide they are not interested, but I bet there are people here that would enjoy reading about your experiences.


----------



## Maywalk (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes I have a website AND I had SO many asking me about the book I had published with all proceeds going to my local childrens hospice I decided to put the book in my poetry section on the website BUT only after it had made a tidy sun for the hospice. 
The other tales I am talking about are NOT on my website because they were nothing to do with that era. 
Here is my website and if anyone wants to read the book about the first 20 years of my life its in my poetry site titled "Yesterdays Child". It takes the reader through the London Blitz and after the war up till I got married. 
I hope whoever reads the stories from the veterans on my website will enjoy the trip back in time. 
http://www.memorylanehf.oddquine.co.uk/


----------



## Ina (Jun 5, 2014)

Maywalk, Father's Day is on June 15th., So I'm going to print out your stories for a gift to my husband Michael. He is a WW 2 buff, and it will give us something to share. :thankyou:


----------



## Kaya (Jun 5, 2014)

Wonderful idea, maywalk!


----------



## Maywalk (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks folks. 
What stories I do put in here will *NOT *be on my website because as I said that was a different era because it takes the reader up to 1949.  Any stories I put on here have happened since then. 

Ina It might be cheaper for you to send for any W.W.2 reading matter rather than print it out with the price of inks and paper and I believe the books I did are all postage free. 

 I took the stories from the War Veterans section of my website and put them in a small book with donations going to the R.B.L 
Have a look here because these are what I have done. E
Even the poetry books are true tales put ito rhyme. NO I am not trying to flog my books just trying to save you any expense. 
I did not want them doing with expensive covers because war times were very frugal and there was quite a shortage of paper. 

http://www.reprintuk.com/authors/maisie_walker

http://www.reprintuk.com/books/voices_of_heroes

I hope this will be of use to you.


----------



## Uff (Jun 6, 2014)

Yes please maywalk, would love to hear about your life.


----------



## Maywalk (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks Uff. 
Some may seem rather queer but I can only say that they happened and I NEVER wanted the damned so called gift that my grandmother passed on to me, which can be read about in my book. 

Do I put them in this section or is there a special place for them?


----------



## Maywalk (Jun 6, 2014)

Aplogies Ina. 
Just realized that you are NOT a UK resident so perhaps it would be better for you to print off my website whatever you think would be appropriate for your hubby.


----------

